# Question about CIC



## cj32269 (Aug 26, 2014)

Hello,

I have currently signed up for the Outpatient Coding class. However I see that the AAPC has  a new CIC program for the Inpatient Coding.  I am wondering if everyone wouldn't mind giving me their opinion which one might be better in todays job market. Eventually I would like to find a position with Remote Coding. 

I really appreciate anyone's thoughts that they might be willing to share!


----------



## dkaz1 (Sep 3, 2014)

Hi there:

I too just found out about the CIC inpatient credential which has peaked my curiosity.  I'm a CPC and am coding facility ambulatory surgery charts.  I think getting the CIC certification may not be a bad idea in my case, as from what I can see with ICD10 down the road there is going to be a need for inpatient coders that are well versed with ICD10 and PCS.  So, in my opinion, it would be to anyone's advantage who has experience coding ambulatory surgery to consider the CIC credential.   Hospitals are going to be seeking more and more coders that can code inpatient charts.  It will certainly make you more marketable.  

Best of Luck

Debbie K


----------



## rick_54 (Sep 4, 2014)

Before you sign-up and pay your money for a CIC credential, do some research as to whether or not a hospital is going to accept that credential. 

AHIMA controls hospital inpatient coding plain and simple! Sure, there may be a few folks who have a AAPC credential working in hospital coding, but look at the majority of coders. My AAPC CPC credential got me terminated from my hospital coding job. I was told I needed to get a CCS as a minimum from AHIMA in order to keep my position. 

Go for an RHIT credential, it's an easier test. Only 47% ever pass the CCS test on their first attempt. That's if you want to do impatient coding in the hospital setting.


----------



## cpccoder2008 (Sep 19, 2014)

rick_54 said:


> Before you sign-up and pay your money for a CIC credential, do some research as to whether or not a hospital is going to accept that credential.
> 
> AHIMA controls hospital inpatient coding plain and simple! Sure, there may be a few folks who have a AAPC credential working in hospital coding, but look at the majority of coders. My AAPC CPC credential got me terminated from my hospital coding job. I was told I needed to get a CCS as a minimum from AHIMA in order to keep my position.
> 
> Go for an RHIT credential, it's an easier test. Only 47% ever pass the CCS test on their first attempt. That's if you want to do impatient coding in the hospital setting.



I agree. I've been an outpatient coder for 7 years and inpatient coder for 4, got my CPC, CPC-H and CCS and I work remotely and every company who ever contacted me about working inpatient has only been worried about my CCS. I have been on interviews that have also required CCS and RHIT or RHIA but will substitute for x amount of years instead. Me personally I wouldn't waste my time or money because I know that companies would not recognize that credential.


----------

